# Wo kann ich Erste Hilfe bis 300 lernen ?



## Seasearch (7. Mai 2007)

Moin, wo kann man Erste Hilfe bis 300 Skillen ?
Muss man ne qest  machen ?


----------



## Fendulas (7. Mai 2007)

Seasearch schrieb:


> Moin, wo kann man Erste Hilfe bis 300 Skillen ?
> Muss man ne qest  machen ?


1. Dafür gibts bestimmt schon 3 Threads ;-)
2. ja, du musst eine quest machen
3. Horde: Hammerfall zum Traumachirurg
    Allianz: Theramore in die Burg zum Traumachirurg


----------



## Lightsun (12. Mai 2007)

Seasearch schrieb:


> Moin, wo kann man Erste Hilfe bis 300 Skillen ?
> Muss man ne qest  machen ?


Du bekommst eine Quest zum Fischen wenn du diese Fische hast wirst du auf 300 geskillt. Die Quest erhällst du auf einer kleinen Insel in den Düstermarschen. Cords habe ich leider nicht, aber wenn du vom Brachland nach Düstermarschen kommst mußt du Dich süd-östlich halten. Untere Bucht!


----------



## Fendulas (13. Mai 2007)

Seasearch schrieb:


> Moin, wo kann man Erste Hilfe bis 300 Skillen ?
> Muss man ne quest  machen ?






Lightsun schrieb:


> Du bekommst eine Quest zum Fischen wenn du diese Fische hast wirst du auf 300 geskillt. Die Quest erhällst du auf einer kleinen Insel in den Düstermarschen. Cords habe ich leider nicht, aber wenn du vom Brachland nach Düstermarschen kommst mußt du Dich süd-östlich halten. Untere Bucht!



Es ging um erste Hilfe ;-) aber hast trotzdem recht was fischen angeht^^


----------

